# Babette is gone



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2008)

:bigtears:I had Babette put down this AM. The bicillin had really cleared up her upper respiratory condition but she had been increasingly debilitated by neurological problems. She had lost sensation in her left front leg and her right back leg. 

I tried her on fenbendazole but it only made her worse. 
She could not stand upright but was dragging herself around on her right side. 

The vet was going to try steroid injections today but I found a huge pressure sore on her right side this AM when I was giving her a butt bath. 
Both the vet and I decided it was time for her to go.....

Please pray for Beau who has never known life without her....

My new avatar is a memorial to my sweet girl..

She is buried in the yard between a lilac bush and a rose bush

Goodbye my sweet girl " I loved you more than everything ......


----------



## Haley (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Maureen, Iam so sorry to hear this terrible news. I cant imagine how devastating this is after the long fight you and Babette have had. She was such a strong girl and held on for so long.

I'll be praying for you and for Beau. Does he have a stuffed animal he can snuggle up to?

My heart is just breaking for you.:bigtears:

Rest in peace sweet Babette. :bunnyangel:


----------



## BEAUKEZRA (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Babette. She was beautiful. :bigtears:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 17, 2008)

Rest in peace and run free at the Bridge, dear Babette. :rainbow:

ray:for Beau and you, too, Maureen.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Haley

I held this in all day and now I am crying.........


I kept her body with Beau for a long time. ..strange thing is that he had no reaction to her at all ..just acted normal. He has been eating and pooping ..

he has a stuffed rabbit that I rubbed her body on....

She was unable to groom herself for a long time so she groomed him instead. 
I don't know how he will make it....
I feel so bad...


----------



## cmh9023 (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Babette. Take care.

Cara


----------



## JimD (Jun 17, 2008)

i'm so sorry 

binkie free now, little one...

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2008)

This means a lot to me

There was really no one with me today who understands exactly what this feels like...
It always is RO who comes through


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your Beautiful Babette.

Binky Free at the Bridge.:rainbow:

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 17, 2008)

:hug1


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Babette was the 2nd bunny I had in my life. Whe I got her I still lived in Chicago and she fit in the palm of my hand. I guess she was only a couple months old 

I learned a whole lot about rabbit medicine because of Babette.
I guess it will help me in the future. 
I looked back at some of my pms and realized that she had been sick since last fall. 

I worried about her constantly . 

I guess that if someone loved me as much as I loved her then that"s all you need in life.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 17, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. I know she won't be in pain anymore - but you will be. I wish I had words to comfort you.

All I can say is that life will go on and you will eventually be ok. I'm sure she stole part of your heart with her.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks Peg 
I know that you have had more than your share of losses recently....
its really hard when you love something ..


Thanks so much for the support ; it really helps ..I just downplayed this whole thing today and now all my feeling are just coming out.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 17, 2008)

>>>> I learned a whole lot about rabbit medicine because of Babette.
I guess it will help me in the future. 


Maureen, I was just writing a note that says this very thing. I was so very sorry to see that she finally made her journey,butyour care of her was stellar, and she had so much more time than she would have had otherwise. 

We will be forever greatful to her for all she taught us about rabbit health -- and I'm saying 'us' because you were so generous when it came to researching and sharing your knowledge. 

Babette has left a legacy that will benefit so many. 

We will all miss her terribly, but so much of her will be forever engrained on this forumfor years to come. 

Thank you Babette, and thank you Maureen. 

:rip: Gone but never forgotten. :hug1



sas ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Pipp for saying that 
as the last of my eye makeup runs down my face....
it makes her live on ....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so sorry Maureen. :hug1


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

OH THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR THAT PET BUNNY!!!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 18, 2008)

Angie, I'm so sorry to hear about Babette. My heart sank when I saw the title. You did the right thing letting her go, poor baby. I'm glad she has relief now, but I'm so sad for you and Beau


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks so much Snowy Shiloh (all the way from Alaska!)
it means a lot !


----------



## Alexah (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm so, so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace sweet girl.

:bunnyangel:.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so sorry Maureen. Words cannot heal. You did the absolute best you could with Babette, you really did. I wish her journey could have been longer here with you...

Binky free Babette, we love you!:rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks for your kindness..
Beau is stretched out and sleeping ..
I don't know how things will be but it"s possible that he sensed the severity of her illness. 
I hope that he adjusts;that is really my main concern


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 18, 2008)

Angieluve I SO feel awful for your loss of Babette.. She was loved as you were by her and Thank God (truly) for that.. Hugs from Los Angeles, Julie and Baxter!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 18, 2008)

Awww no..i'm so sorry to hear this sad.. sadnews 

Rest in peace Babette

Cheryl


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss Babette was such a beautiful bunny,

Good luck at the rainbow bridge sweetie


----------



## Becca (Jun 18, 2008)

I am so so sorry for your loss Babette was such a beautiful bunny,

Good luck at the rainbow bridge sweetie


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 18, 2008)

RIP sweet Babette. I hope you are doing lots of binkies at the bridge with all of your new friends.

I'm so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. My heart sank when I read this. 

You did the right thing but it's never easy when it comes to that. I'm sure Beau is aware and understands that she was sick. Give him an extra pet and kiss from me and consider yourself hugged..... I wish I could do more to help you through this.


----------



## Bunnicula (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear of your loss. Thanks for all you did to give Babette quality of life while she was on this earth. To die knowing that you are loved deeply...that is the greatest gift to humans or animals...and you gave that to Babette.

When our Stewart died, I kept the body with Gingi & Emmaline for a bit. Gingi groomed him and nudged him, but Emm (who was only a few months old) just hopped on him. Gingi has lost her bonded mate and soul mate. She mourned for weeks just sitting listlessly in spots around the house where she & Stew would snuggle. But then she came around.

Because of Stewart's lifelong (2 yr) struggle with pasteurella...I became much more bunny-educated. Babette has done that for you. I would like to imagine that the two of them are enjoying each other's company on the other side of the Bridge swapping stories about what they had to go through to teach us all we've learned.

Know that all of us on RO are thinking of you as you miss your sweetie.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 18, 2008)

Just checking in to see how you and Beau doing today? Thinking of you both...:hug:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks for asking about us!


I watched Beau alot today to see if he was able to rest ,was eating and pooping and/or was looking depressed. He is quiet but is doing a lot of self-grooming, looks like he is eating OK etc. 
He does not appear at all to be looking for her. The one change in him is that he is allowing me to pet him. Any other time he would immeditaely leave me and run to her; he has stopped running away.
During the day I fixed an area in the bunny room where he could be with my 5 other rabbits but separate from them. The idea behind this was basically to distract him a little from being alone. 
When Babette continuouly was getting URI'S lastfall I moved her and Beau into another room because I was somewhat concerned that she could have a transmissible illness.They had not been with the other rabbits since probably Sept. or Oct 2007. 

My plan is to place him in the room with the other rabbits during the day and move him back by himself at night. I could tell he was relieved to be alone when I moved him back tonight. 
My dream is that he would form a bond with one of my other singles.or at least form friendships with them. While babette was here he had no interest in the other rabbits except to keep them away from her. 
If he goes into a depression I would consider getting a partner for him but if he seems OK I am not going to get another rabbit.

He is a very nice boy ..I'll post a pic of hims o you can see who I'm talking about 

Things could be a lot worse than they are so I am thankful for that, but I still feel very sad that she is gone.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jun 19, 2008)

Dear Maureen, I am just catching this now as several weeks had gone by without writing to you offline. My heart mourns right along with you. You are such an angel to every bun at the shelter and especially those you look after as part of your family. Those you helped like Margi's EmmaLee and naturestee's Oberon! 
I am crying tears as i type, so sad to hear about Babette,
:bigtears:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I hope Beau and you find another bunny heart to love soon...or when the time is right.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 19, 2008)

:bigtears:She is a beautiful bunny and I know what a hard decision it was to make, I recently had to do it myself, you did what was best for her. Babette knew you loved her. I am so sorry she had to pass away.ink iris:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jun 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear about Babette. She was such a beautiful bunny..

I can tell that she had the very best care with you, you did so much for her, if all rabbits have the care that she has had, then the world would be so much a better place. She knew she was loved..

I can't imagine how you must be feeling, after going through so much with her. I'm thinking of you, and Beau, I'm glad to hear he seems to not be doing too badly.

Rest in peace, beautiful Babette, and binky free...

ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:

Jen xx


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Beau is still doing OK..very quiet but he is eating and drinking so that's good
I was trying to downsize a photobucket pic of him but I am having problems with it so I will post his pic when I can.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry - I didn't reply on your posts about Babette and her treatment, as I had no advice to offer, but I followed them, and learned a lot. You had such a long fight with her illness, and gave her such a wonderful life, I can only imagine how you and Beau are feeling.

Thinking of you both

Jan


----------



## jcl_24 (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that the time came for Babette to cross the bridge. You did everything you could for her and she would have sensed the love you feel for her.

R.I.P. Babette. Run free little one :rainbow::rose:

Jo xx


----------



## naturestee (Jun 20, 2008)

Oh Maureen I'm so sorry. I really don't have any words for this. I wish I could have met her, I really should come and visit the whole crew some time. I'm wondering if Beau is seeming to be ok because he sensed how badly she was declining?

Oberon sends head butts and snuggles.

Angela


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks Angela

I was trying to figure out why this is SO HARD on me
It was that as she continued to get the URII became more and more involved with her medical situation. 

I did not post on her very much on this forum. I did pm Randy occasionally about medical treatments I could do myself. 
This was so painful for me that I couldn't post because I almost couldn't talk about her. The months she was on zithromax I knew that she was being underdosed and I couldn't do anything about it 

She was abolutely pathetic the last few weeks. I couldn't leave her long because she would fall on her right side and not be able to get up. . Her right leg was not functional. 
We tried her on fenbendazole with out any success and from a detailed description of her symptoms Randy did not think that it sounded like ec. 

One of the vets thought possibly cancer of the spine or somesevere spinal dysfunction.
Thenone of the ? rabbit saavy vets tells me that she had to be Babette's advocate because she thoughther quality of life was so bad. 

Well her quality of life was NOT bad at home but she couldn't sit on a metal table without totally sprawling out. . 

Anyway Beau is looking kind of gloomy tonight but I still think that he is OK. 
At least my other rabbits might start getting some attention again.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been gone from the RO for sometime and am wondering how Beau (and yourself) are doing as well.. Your in my thoughts.. Feel for you both..


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey Maureen, just thinking of you and wondering how you and Beau are doing? 

So much loss here lately, youre in my prayers.

Haley


----------



## Orchid (Jun 29, 2008)

I just wanted to say I am so sorry...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks Orchid 

she's been gone almost 2 weeks...
but it seems like a long time 

Beau is still doing OK without her

I'm very happy about that but also very puzzled
I really thought that he would have more problems.


----------



## juliew19673 (Jul 1, 2008)

Just wanted to "Bump" the thread and see how you were doing? Hope all is well.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 2, 2008)

Beua and I are hangin in there..

Beau is tougher than i thought...

Still can't figure out why he doesn't seem "devastated'

anyway I still miss my girl but we're OK


----------

